# honeybee Christmas gifts



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

I got a bee skep.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Homemade mead...delicious and necklace. Henry Birks Jewelry now has a bee chic line with a percentage of sales going back to bee research. Nice honey comb shapes with small rocks. 

http://www.maisonbirks.com/en/collections/fine-jewellery/birks-bee-chic


----------

